# Rack and Pinion Steering



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Is there a retrofit Rack and Pinion set up from another newer vehicle that would fit my 67 and be relatively inexpensive?
Flaming River is over $2000 :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/rack-pinion-steering-68-72-bodys-32982/

Still have'nt pulled the trigger.........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

LEAVE IT ALONE !:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2!! LEAVE IT ALONE OR SELL IT AND BUY A LATE MODEL CAR. There is not such thing as "relatively inexpensive" when it comes to vehicle modification.....not when it's done properly.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree x100 ! Working on my 69, I can't begin to tell you how many times I ran into this. As soon as you modify something, you wind up having to modify everything it touches, everything those things touch, and so on...

I replaced my factory a/c system with an aftermarket system because my cam doesn't make enough idle vacuum to operate all the doors and switches that are vacuum actuated on the factory system. Last night I was working on something else, and turned on the a/c --- it wouldn't come on. I think I know where the problem is... and if I'm right then to fix it the whole dang dash has to come back out. I'm more than a little bummed and discouraged over the whole deal, to say the least.  

I had misgivings about how the controls/switches on that a/c system were designed when I put it in... turns out they were probably justified. :shutme

I tell ya, nothing will highlight how the quality of workmanship and of replacement parts has gone to CRAP more than working on one of these old cars and trying to find quality replacement parts that will work for longer than it takes to install and connect them. 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear, I'm sorry to hear the news. I swear that if you stick to original parts if at all possible, that you will be better off with "good used" than "new repro". Went to drop the top on my '67 for the first time after I had the dash out and refurbished and reinstalled with a brand new shiny repro top switch.....and the switch is soldered up backwards! UP is down, and DOWN is up!! I can pull the switch apart and re-solder/re-build it, but the dash has to come back out of the car. So, guess what? It stays like it is. The quality and standards of virtually EVERYTHING have gone down the tubes....I bought some screws at Home Depot, and they broke off in Doug Fir!!! With a HAND screwdriver. Ended up picking up a coffee can full of USA made screws from the '60's in an old coffee can at a garage sale, and went that route....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The place I bought the a/c system offered me a deal. Since I was breaking new ground in adapting that system to work in a GTO, they said they'd give me a discount/rebate if I brought the car back to them and let them copy what I'd done. I really didn't want to let someone else have my car for a few days and get their mits all over it, but right now it's tempting if they'll fix the dang problem!

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's were having the MSD unit hidden with the 1500rpm Valle chip comes in handy.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> That's were having the MSD unit hidden with the 1500rpm Valle chip comes in handy.


Now that's an idea... :cheers

Bear


----------

